# disposable underwear



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

My latest suggestion for those suffering with IBS-D is to try the disposable underwear. My husband has been wearing them for a while now, because sometimes he couldn't get to the bathroom quick enough for #1. During a recent virus which made my IBS-D much worse, as usual, I tried wearing some of his disposable underwear; and they are great! They are unisex for the most part. But it is really nice to know that should you have an accident, you don't have to worry about cleaning underwear. You throw the underwear away and just clean yourself, then put on a new pair. They are a little long-waisted for me, but I just take a pair of scissors and trim them across between the little elastic threads that go horizontally thru the material. They are very comfortable; and since I don't worry as much about accidents, I am less prone to take too much medicine and constipate myself. Thought I would mention this for those out there who hadn't thought of them before. Take care and God bless.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

The day that I just accept "accidents" is the day I just end it.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Masterplan, I'm sorry that you are at a low point in life. I've been there for 20 years and it does get depressing at times but you have to stay strong for yourself and for the ones you love. Here is a list of suicide resourses a lot of these are on-line or the links could guide you to something local. http://dmoz.org/Health/Mental_Health/Disor...Support_Groups/ Please talk to someone. If you look in your local phone directory there may be a suicide hotline in your area and they can be very helpful as well.If you want to talk to someone about how you are feeling, try www.samaritans.org.uk It is a UK based website, but they do offer support via email. Its totally confidential and can be used via telephone also.This is a world wide help and support website- http://www.befrienders.org/ Are you taking any meds that could be causing you to be more depressed? I know xanax makes me depressed at times, that's why I ask. Hang in there dude.


----------

